# Mid to Late May Surf Fishing Destin



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I go on Half Hitch's website often to get surf fishing reports, but what is hitting really good in mid to late May off the surf? Also, how is the weather down in Destin at that time of year?? Lots of rain?? June Grass?? Hot weather??


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

You might find some pompano but the run will probably be over then. You will probably be able to get some ladyfish, blue fish, red fish, maybe a black drum in the surf along with the saltwater catfish. Spanish and kings will be further out on the outer bar.

Hard to say on the june grass, was here last year in may, kinda take your chances, depends on the winds. 

Rains will be just like Tenn, depends on the fronts coming through. Should still be fun, you will have to get out to the beach early, they start setting up the beach chairs etc around 9 -10 am and people start swimming with the fishes unless you go to Navarre or over on the AF part of the island.

Good luck


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

What about shark from the surf at this time? Thank your help


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

sharks should be there at night, think most people try to get it out to the 2nd bar or farther. If you catch some ladyfish or blue fish that day, would be good bait. If you do it in the day, i would head up to navarre to an isolated beach, but night is your best time


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks..I caught a 30 lb shark back in 2008 off the surf in the morning just an hour or two before everyone came down to the beach. I am starting to get reservations about tossing chunks of lady fish in the surf within a couple of hours of people swimming in the surf.


----------

